# When the Government Knocks on Your Door



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

What are you going to say? 

Get off my property
It's none of your business
How much does this job pay
Sorry, you came all this way for nothing
I think I had the vaccination, but I have had severe brain fog ever since, so I can't be sure
Can I get any money from the government for this?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

To knock on my door, they have to get past the chained and padlocked gate, and then the LGD's and Presa Canario that guard the property. If they are that motivated, they are in the top percentile of government workers. Then I will tell them they need to leave my property, and close the gate on their way out.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Post a no trespassing sign on your property. It is a legal thingy bobby bit of protcol before you unleash the hounds.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I have two signs. One says "Livestock Guard Dogs On Duty". The other says "DO NOT Leave Vehicle Without Escort".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> What are you going to say?


"If you were to die today, do you know where you would spend eternity? Have you accepted Jesus Christ as your Lord and Saviour?"

I have 66 books I can quote from, plus a few I wrote and added on myself,
and if they can make it past Leviticus I'll offer them some ice tea and give Gunner the command to "release".


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm off work today, please get back to me Monday".


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Same when Jehovah's Witness knocked one day
Come on in I've got some coffee brewing
After about 30 minutes they couldn't wait to get out of there
Same for anyone else that shows up that I'm not interested in talking to


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you mean they haven't let you know the ATF is leading the new agent training 

shoot the dog(s) the kids while their at it it's for agent safety
use a tank to break down obstacles 
make sure the tear gas is highly flammable 
burn tear gas everyone out , if you kill them that's better they were definitely guilty or they would have just complied in the first place with our illegal search and tax extortion system.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A no trespassing sign will not stop them if the rules are the same as the census protocol.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you mean they haven't let you know the ATF is leading the new agent training
> 
> shoot the dog(s) the kids while their at it it's for agent safety
> use a tank to break down obstacles
> ...


The fact that that fiasco didn't get the ATF disbanded tells me all I need to know. And if the agent posing for pictures over the smoking corpses there being appointed new head of the ATF by Biden doesn't make you want to vomit, I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I will speak to them in other languages. My husband uses his Czech over the phone to discourage any spam calls. I can do a mix of bad Spanish, German, and Indonesian. With a very small dab of Norwegian.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

My God honest answer will be..."Get the F--k off my property right now" !


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughter and her boyfriend have a door mat that says, “Come back with a warrant”. 😂


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

The Sheriff would call me first. Same the Chief did when U.S. Marshals wanted to breach the doors of a rental house.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Answer the door and politely tell them, no thanks, you'll need to leave now.

I really have no fear that this is going to happen, but it makes for interesting news and conversation.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I will speak to them in other languages. My husband uses his Czech over the phone to discourage any spam calls. I can do a mix of bad Spanish, German, and Indonesian. With a very small dab of Norwegian.


This I love! I can pull up some bad German and Spanish as well as a little Thai and Japanese. Prefect solution!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is not against Hippa rules to ask if you have been vaccinated. Why do people keep pushing that crap?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> It is not against Hippa rules to ask if you have been vaccinated. Why do people keep pushing that crap?


Because it was made to sound like they were going to be targeting people who hadn't been vaccinated and that is protected health information.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Itsa nobussinezz you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> It is not against Hippa rules to ask if you have been vaccinated. Why do people keep pushing that crap?


What does HIPPA have to do with anything?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Because it was made to sound like they were going to be targeting people who hadn't been vaccinated and that is protected health information.


Or that is what is being spread by anti vaxxers.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What does hippa have to do with whether someone asks you if you are vaccinated?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Milwaukee already has a door to door vaccination outreach in place. They offer information and vaccinations shots if you want them. They target neighborhoods with low vaccinations stats but don't know who is or isn't vaccinated. No Hippa violation. I would have loved for someone to come to my door to get vaccinated.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I will politely ask them to leave just like I do when the census people show up because I didn't fill out the census questionnaire completely. I answer the 2 constitutionally required questions. The rest they can look up themselves if they want the answers. They already have the info.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Milwaukee already has a door to door vaccination outreach in place. They offer information and vaccinations shots if you want them. They target neighborhoods with low vaccinations stats but don't know who is or isn't vaccinated. No Hippa violation. I would have loved for someone to come to my door to get vaccinated.


So you are again unable to explain your own posts?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe you are referring to HIPAA?
What is HIPAA


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> What does hippa have to do with whether someone asks you if you are vaccinated?


Nothing, but if the government accessed medical records to target people who hadn't been vaccinated, that (I think) is a violation of HIPAA.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think the poster maybe didn't understand her acronyms.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Or she spells things wrong and does not give a dam, even better when it irks other posters.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> What does hippa have to do with whether someone asks you if you are vaccinated?


They can ask all they want. But they have no right to know. Any attempt to force the issue would violate HIPPA.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> Nothing, but if the government accessed medical records to target people who hadn't been vaccinated, that (I think) is a violation of HIPAA.


 Huber and Hannah working their temp gig carrying a clipboard and triple masking for $15 an hour to rap on doors is no different than your neighbor asking you how much your paycheck is every week. They can bugger off.
If they have names and medical information on their clipboards and use it to counter a resident's denial, then that would be something else.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Or she spells things wrong and does not give a dam, even better when it irks other posters.


Goodness no, no irking.
But when you drop a link without comment or explanation, or can't respond to confirm a misspelling, it could appear you aren't informed on the topic at hand.
I suspected you weren't referring to the Health Insurance Portability Accountability Act.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Hippies are OK with me. And, I'm OK with them, too. 

Live and let live, I say.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Goodness no, no irking.
> But when you drop a link without comment or explanation, or can't respond to confirm a misspelling, it could appear you aren't informed on the topic at hand.
> I suspected you weren't referring to the Health Insurance Portability Accountability Act.


Others understood right away.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Clem said:


> Hippies are OK with me. And, I'm OK with them, too.
> 
> Live and let live, I say.


My sister was one of the originals.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

hiddensprings said:


> This I love! I can pull up some bad German and Spanish as well as a little Thai and Japanese. Prefect solution!


It'll be our luck that they will send @noreally and she probably speaks those.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Clem said:


> Hippies are OK with me. And, I'm OK with them, too.
> 
> Live and let live, I say.


Is a HIPAA a female Latin hippie?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> Is a HIPAA a female Latin hippie?


Either that or female Latino(a) hippopotamus.
BUT:...Everything else being equal, I don't much think I'm OK with hippopotamusses(hippopotami?) nor they with me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It seems that a sense of humour isn't a given anymore.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

So how do they transport frozen vaccine all over rural America ? Seez they couldn't even handle it at rite aid!
This is so stupid
Guess the Sheriff can knock. After he climbs over the gate and walks 2 miles. Idk this is all a mute point till its not experimental as far as im concerned. They will have to test for covid antibodies first. I had it twice second time much worse still having issues.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Forcast said:


> So how do they transport frozen vaccine all over rural America ? Seez they couldn't even handle it at rite aid!
> This is so stupid
> Guess the Sheriff can knock. After he climbs over the gate and walks 2 miles. Idk this is all a mute point till its not experimental as far as im concerned. They will have to test for covid antibodies first. I had it twice second time much worse still having issues.


Where I live they have a bus outfitted as a mobile vaccination clinic. They drive out to different locations, set up a big tent, and perform vaccinations. In my case, it was the J&J vaccine which doesn't have the same temperature requirements as the mRNA vaccines.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Since there are no links and no references, why is a govt representative knocking on my door?


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Where will they spend eternity? Likely in heaven, for as ye do to the least of these you do unto Him, remember?

They are not coming to tie you down and give you a shot. A shot only an idiot has not already sought out, unless forbidden by their own doc. They are coming to OFFER you the shot, for free, and ONLY if you accept it.

Where are you likely to spend eternity? This isn't how Christians talk. It isn't how Americans talk. It is a shame and a disgrace.

The more the selfish, science fearing imbeciles refuse the shot the more people they kill. Plain and simple.

Go look in the mirror as you spout your "I am so tough" craziness. You see an abortionist, as this disease hits pregnant women harder. You see a Hitler, killing off certain minorities, and the old, and the "useless." You see a coward, too afraid of a simple shot to live. You see a tinfoil hat nutcase who cannot read well enough to know this shot has nothing to do with bad science, or the mark of the beast, or politics. You see a shirker and a loose lip ship sinker. You see a traitor to the country.

You see a bigot, assuming that being American means you are too healthy and strong to get sick, and that if you do get sick you will deserve kick butt medical treatment to save your sorry life.

You see an idolater who is crazed enough to worship a man who GOT THE SHOT and try to prove that worship by refusing it.

You see a buffoon being laughed at by the rest of the world. 

You see a Darwin Award winner.

Enjoy your cynical mouth running while you can still breathe, and hope smarter people than you will help you out when you get the virus.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> Since there are no links and no references, why is a govt representative knocking on my door?


For your shot, friend.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

nodak3 said:


> Where will they spend eternity? Likely in heaven, for as ye do to the least of these you do unto Him, remember?
> 
> They are not coming to tie you down and give you a shot. A shot only an idiot has not already sought out, unless forbidden by their own doc. They are coming to OFFER you the shot, for free, and ONLY if you accept it.
> 
> ...


Cheer up. I'll bet your day can only get better.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

asking for proof of vaccine is not a HIPAA violation but if they targeted it to people who haven’t been vaccinated, and depending on the government agency, it could possibly be a HIPAA violation. According to my kid, anyway.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

If anyone really cares, here are the rules regarding HIPAA and asking if someone ahs had the vaccine. From HIPAAJournal.com HIPAA journal


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

nodak3 said:


> Where will they spend eternity? Likely in heaven, for as ye do to the least of these you do unto Him, remember?
> 
> They are not coming to tie you down and give you a shot. A shot only an idiot has not already sought out, unless forbidden by their own doc. They are coming to OFFER you the shot, for free, and ONLY if you accept it.
> 
> ...


Judge not, that ye be not judged.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There are several people on these boards I used to respect. But now because of the extreme hatred and death wishes toward those who demand the right to choose what happens in their bodies that respect is gone.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

nodak3 said:


> Where will they spend eternity? Likely in heaven, for as ye do to the least of these you do unto Him, remember?
> 
> They are not coming to tie you down and give you a shot. A shot only an idiot has not already sought out, unless forbidden by their own doc. They are coming to OFFER you the shot, for free, and ONLY if you accept it.
> 
> ...


If this post is serious I'd hate to think what you'd see in that mirror! Jeez!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> Post a no trespassing sign on your property. It is a legal thingy bobby bit of protcol before you unleash the hounds.


I have a lot of animals. I have automatic washer at my gate off the county road. Anyone coming on my property has to phone me to ender my property.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

painterswife said:


> Milwaukee already has a door to door vaccination outreach in place. They offer information and vaccinations shots if you want them. They target neighborhoods with low vaccinations stats but don't know who is or isn't vaccinated. No Hippa violation. I would have loved for someone to come to my door to get vaccinated.


When a child in country school government workers came to the school and gave all kids shots for 5 different diseases. Get shot or no school. When i went in Military got shots or you didn't get in. Before going overseas while in the military got shot. If you declined to get the shot you were kicked out of the military.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

101pigs said:


> When a child in country school government workers came to the school and gave all kids shots for 5 different diseases. Get shot or no school. When i went in Military got shots or you didn't get in. Before going overseas while in the military got shot. If you declined to get the shot you were kicked out of the military.


Yep, got a load of them but at this time the covid vaccines are not part of the required vaccines. Due to it not being FDA approved yet.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

nodak3 said:


> Where will they spend eternity? Likely in heaven, for as ye do to the least of these you do unto Him, remember?
> 
> They are not coming to tie you down and give you a shot. A shot only an idiot has not already sought out, unless forbidden by their own doc. They are coming to OFFER you the shot, for free, and ONLY if you accept it.
> 
> ...


Bless your heart!


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

If the government... or anybody else knocks at my door I'll be slightly impressed and highly suspicious.

First they'd have to know I was here... few do. Then they'd have to be very, very motivated to try to get here. I won't go through the whole thing but, narrow rugged dirt road, trails and paths, along with creek fords (several of which are impassable if it has rained recently), switchback curves up the side of the mountain, and knowing which way to go on the ridge to get to the switchback curves to come back down the other side of the mountain limits most visitors. Finally, you have to figure out that which side of the old cemetery to go around to get to the path to my cabin.. It actually has a kinda "Wrong Turn" feeling.

It's about five miles and a good 45 minutes to get that far. I can hear a vehicle coming most of the way (very good acoustics in the holler).

If you ignore the "no trespassing", "keep out", "gaurd dogs on duty" and other signs and come through the gate the guineas are already squalking the brains out alerting the geese and a miserable, mean old donkey and an even meaner bull that someone (or something) is coming. The hounds and LGD's are barking their heads off and the trained German Shepherd personal protection dogs are on alert and waiting... then you'll be greeted by me... with a double barrel coach gun in hand.

Soooo... I don't have to say much to uninvited visitors... government or otherwise.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

nodak3 said:


> Where will they spend eternity? Likely in heaven, for as ye do to the least of these you do unto Him, remember?
> 
> They are not coming to tie you down and give you a shot. A shot only an idiot has not already sought out, unless forbidden by their own doc. They are coming to OFFER you the shot, for free, and ONLY if you accept it.
> 
> ...


Now that you have insulted most of the people here, why don't you do some research and follow the science instead of relying on government propaganda?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> Now that you have insulted most of the people here, why don't you do some research and follow the science instead of relying on government propaganda?


Is the research in the mirror too?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

101pigs said:


> When a child in country school government workers came to the school and gave all kids shots for 5 different diseases. Get shot or no school. When i went in Military got shots or you didn't get in. Before going overseas while in the military got shot. If you declined to get the shot you were kicked out of the military.


Were any of them approved only for emergency use?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

101pigs said:


> When a child in country school government workers came to the school and gave all kids shots for 5 different diseases. Get shot or no school. When i went in Military got shots or you didn't get in. Before going overseas while in the military got shot. If you declined to get the shot you were kicked out of the military.


Isn't it at least curious to you that the military is not requiring soldiers to get the shot given their past history of injecting everyone like you mentioned?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Prepare for mandatory COVID vaccines in September, Army tells commands


The directive came from an execute order sent to the force by Department of the Army Headquarters.




www.armytimes.com


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Prepare for mandatory COVID vaccines in September, Army tells commands
> 
> 
> The directive came from an execute order sent to the force by Department of the Army Headquarters.
> ...


Thank you for the link.. I hadn't seen/heard that yet.

Even the military was waiting to see how it went before requiring the vaccine.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't see any way the advisory committee will recommend the vaccines be given full licensure. If they do, it will certainly be suspect.

There are also articles saying many service men and women will resign if the vaccine is made mandatory.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

101pigs said:


> When a child in country school government workers came to the school and gave all kids shots for 5 different diseases. Get shot or no school. When i went in Military got shots or you didn't get in. Before going overseas while in the military got shot. If you declined to get the shot you were kicked out of the military.


And most of those diseases were to prevent diseases that were much more devastating than covid. Those vaccines were not under emergency approval either.

I remember when the govt people came to my high school and gave shots to the students without notification or permission. If I had known I would have been kicked out of school for refusing I would have refused. Instead everyone in the nurses office got to watch me pass out and fall on the floor.

I don't think their gun was sanitary. It was used on student after student and never cleaned. I was sick for a week after the shot.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I would have loved for someone to come to my door to get vaccinated.


 Post your address and we'll send 'em over.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Or she spells things wrong , even better when it irks other posters.


You have perfected that


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife uses Open Grammerly. It helps her a lot.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Thank you for the link.. I hadn't seen/heard that yet.
> 
> Even the military was waiting to see how it went before requiring the vaccine.


As my active duty sister brings up, she's concerned that it's not approved by the FDA, which leaves the VA open to completely deny any vaccine related care that may be required in the future.

Troubling that they're now making non-approved vaccines mandatory, especially when it's not a vaccine in the technical sense that it doesn't stop you from getting the disease. FDA approved flu shots are not mandatory.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> I don't see any way the advisory committee will recommend the vaccines be given full licensure. If they do, it will certainly be suspect.
> 
> There are also articles saying many service men and women will resign if the vaccine is made mandatory.


Not disagreeing with you, but I've seen that time and again, everywhere I worked that anyone didn't like anything. "I'LL QUIT BEFORE I'LL DO THAT!!!!!" is a lot of people's knee jerk reaction. Then they realize the bills will keep coming whether they quit or not and their family still needs to eat. When I was in the military, I heard a lot of people say that about the anthrax shot. I don't remember anyone actually getting out over it, although I'm sure some people did. Not to mention, in the military you can't "resign". You can refuse to follow an order and sit in military prison until you are discharged if you choose, but resigning isn't really an option. National Guard and Reserve units are different to a degree, but active duty doesn't really have any say in whether they get out until their enlistment is up, or they are thrown out.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The Vaccines is expected to have full approval by September.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> The Vaccines is expected to have full approval by September.


No, it isn’t.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Mish said:


> As my active duty sister brings up, she's concerned that it's not approved by the FDA, which leaves the VA open to completely deny any vaccine related care that may be required in the future.
> 
> Troubling that they're now making non-approved vaccines mandatory, especially when it's not a vaccine in the technical sense that it doesn't stop you from getting the disease. FDA approved flu shots are not mandatory.


I think what is going to happen is that by magic the vaccines will receive full approval and/or Biden will issue an executive order requiring the military to vaccinate all members.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

todd_xxxx said:


> Not disagreeing with you, but I've seen that time and again, everywhere I worked that anyone didn't like anything. "I'LL QUIT BEFORE I'LL DO THAT!!!!!" is a lot of people's knee jerk reaction. Then they realize the bills will keep coming whether they quit or not and their family still needs to eat. When I was in the military, I heard a lot of people say that about the anthrax shot. I don't remember anyone actually getting out over it, although I'm sure some people did. Not to mention, in the military you can't "resign". You can refuse to follow an order and sit in military prison until you are discharged if you choose, but resigning isn't really an option. National Guard and Reserve units are different to a degree, but active duty doesn't really have any say in whether they get out until their enlistment is up, or they are thrown out.


There are enough other things going on in the military that I think the vaccine might be the straw ...


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

homesteadforty said:


> If the government... or anybody else knocks at my door I'll be slightly impressed and highly suspicious.
> 
> First they'd have to know I was here... few do. Then they'd have to be very, very motivated to try to get here. I won't go through the whole thing but, narrow rugged dirt road, trails and paths, along with creek fords (several of which are impassable if it has rained recently), switchback curves up the side of the mountain, and knowing which way to go on the ridge to get to the switchback curves to come back down the other side of the mountain limits most visitors. Finally, you have to figure out that which side of the old cemetery to go around to get to the path to my cabin.. It actually has a kinda "Wrong Turn" feeling.
> 
> ...


If any gov't agency wants you or anyone else they already know where you are. They can and will visit you. They may sit outside your drive or they may actually knock on your door. They may just sit in their (grey) sedan and watch you---all day long w/o moving. Approached, they will not move, turn their heads or speak to you. They are there merely to set a baseline and when they come again they will look for consistency in your daily routine, who comes and goes, if you go out, etc. Patterns and people. The agencies agents always have a reason; for my ex and I they parked outside the house(s) and just watched. My ex was and is still a agent. After we divorced they continued to watch me, not as regularly but they would just show up. It doesn't bother me as I know I am clean but sometimes my neighbors get their shorts in a knot. I can't do anything about it. So I have been watched by them (with and without my ex) for 40 yrs off and on.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> No, it isn’t.


Here is the link she would have posted but thought better of. Huffington Post right?
Pfizer Will Ask For Approval To Give COVID-19 Vaccine To Children Ages 2 to 11


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Why was another link needed when the link Lisa provided said this?

“Commanders will continue COVID-19 vaccination operations and prepare for a directive to mandate COVID-19 vaccination for service members [on or around] 01 September 2021, _*pending full FDA licensure,*_”

They expect it to be approved for adults in or around Sept. That is why they are preparing.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Why was another link needed when the link Lisa provided said this?
> 
> “Commanders will continue COVID-19 vaccination operations and prepare for a directive to mandate COVID-19 vaccination for service members [on or around] 01 September 2021, _*pending full FDA licensure,*_”
> 
> They expect it to be approved for adults in or around Sept. That is why they are preparing.


Which doesn’t at all mean that the FDA is saying they will have it licensed in September…only that they Army will go to mandatory when the vaccine is licensed. That’s what pending means.
”until (something) happens or takes place.”


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

There have been several news reports that full approval for adults is expected sometime around Sept. That is the reason the Armed services is preparing as it said in the link.

"
*Military weighing mandatory COVID-19 vaccine after full FDA approval"









Military weighing mandatory COVID-19 vaccine after full FDA approval


Pentagon senior leaders are considering plans to make the shot required for troops after the FDA approves the vaccines.




www.militarytimes.com





Another link.*


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

"Pfizer submitted on May 7, and Moderna submitted June 1. The FDA has six months to make a decision, but insiders believe it could come sooner, maybe as early as September."









FDA full vaccine approval to bring confidence and controversy


As the FDA considers granting full approval to some of the COVID-19 vaccines, insiders are looking ahead to how it will affect confidence and controversy.




www.wlwt.com


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> "Pfizer submitted on May 7, and Moderna submitted June 1. The FDA has six months to make a decision, but insiders believe it could come sooner, maybe as early as September."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah….frantically googling to back up your spurious claim.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I provided facts. I was right about what I posted from the get go.

One minute you are asking for links and the next making accusations when I provide them. Make up your mind.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I provided facts. I was right about what I posted from the get go.
> 
> One minute you are asking for links and the next making accusations when I provide them. Make up your mind.


You were not providing any facts which is the point.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's called planning ahead. The want preparations in place in September so that *IF *it ever gets approval they are ready to start forced vaccination immediately.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

stars at night said:


> If any gov't agency wants you or anyone else they already know where you are.


Of course they do... as I well know. Drones, helecopters, satelites, etc. could all see my place... if they wanted to.

The Sheriff, State Police and local Fire Chief all know where I am and how to reach me... I occasionally help them with my dogs for searchs (lost people... mostly hikers and a couple of times for escaped prisoners).

My old job, from a prior life, also keeps at least loose track of me.



> They can and will visit you. They may sit outside your drive or they may actually knock on your door.


They could but they'd need a pretty compelling reason and be highly motivated. A four wheeler, side by side or small fwd truck can get here... if the fords aren't swollen from rain. In winter, if it's snowy or icy... which is often on the north slope, even they can't make it up (and down) the side of the mountain.



> They may just sit in their (grey) sedan and watch you---all day long w/o moving.


My "drive" is 5 miles of old (over 100 years) logging road and Indian trail. The first ford coming in is at about the 1/4 mile point and is normally 2 feet deep and 25 feet wide... there are four more. There are spots on the switchbacks that are so narrow that you can't get out of a vehicle (rock face on one side... 100+ foot drop on the other). Not to mention a +20% grade in spots. Also, it's not traveled often enough to always be sure where the "drive" is.

All this is part of the reason I generally only come out of the holler a few times a year. The other part is that I don't like most people very much and have little tolerance for those that I don't.



> Approached, they will not move, turn their heads or speak to you. They are there merely to set a baseline and when they come again they will look for consistency in your daily routine, who comes and goes, if you go out, etc.


Why would I approach anyone sitting in a sedan 4 1/2 miles over the mountain from my cabin?

My routine is well... pretty routine. They'd see me gardening, tending crops, taking care of my critters, etc., etc. Hardly anybody comes and goes and as stated above I normally only come out a couple of times a year. Not much to see here.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> There are enough other things going on in the military that I think the vaccine might be the straw ...


Kinda makes you wonder if that is not purposeful


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

homesteadforty said:


> Of course they do... as I well know. Drones, helecopters, satelites, etc. could all see my place... if they wanted to.
> 
> The Sheriff, State Police and local Fire Chief all know where I am and how to reach me... I occasionally help them with my dogs for searchs (lost people... mostly hikers and a couple of times for escaped prisoners).
> 
> ...


this was not directed to you personally


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

In 1956, myself along with a bunch of other 5 year olds stood in line to get a polio vaccination. Nobody started a movement to NOT get the vaccination, just take a chance instead. Our parents thanked God for the development of the vaccine. That vaccine, over some years, eradicated polio in America. 
That beat the heck out of 2 years in an iron lung.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Clem said:


> In 1956, myself along with a bunch of other 5 year olds stood in line to get a polio vaccination. Nobody started a movement to NOT get the vaccination, just take a chance instead. Our parents thanked God for the development of the vaccine. That vaccine, over some years, eradicated polio in America.
> That beat the heck out of 2 years in an iron lung.


Refresh my memory, were any of the 5 year olds that lined up already had polio? Did polio have the same survivability rate is the Wuflu? Enlighten me, if you have the time.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I like a website called "Google" You type in the box what you want to find out, and click on the button that says "Google Search"

When I want to know something, I look it up myself. I am not sure I'd trust some of the sources I see posted on HT.

Besides, it's unspeakably lazy to ask somebody to do your homework for you.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Clem said:


> I like a website called "Google" You type in the box what you want to find out, and click on the button that says "Google Search"
> 
> When I want to know something, I look it up myself. I am not sure I'd trust some of the sources I see posted on HT.
> 
> Besides, it's unspeakably lazy to ask somebody to do your homework for you.


Lazy is different than patronizing. I asked rhetorical questions and you gave just the answer that I was expecting.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't have a clue of what you're digging at, Maybe you think I didn't go, other kids didn't stand in line, our parents didn't thank God, or there were people marching around outside with "no vaccine signs" Or maybe, you think it would be better to be in an iron lung. Everything I said is true, yet you want to argue about it.

I'll tell you what, I gather that it'll make you happy to "Win" So, OK. You win. I stand in awe of whatever it is you're saying.

Actually, I'm sitting in awe.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Clem said:


> I don't have a clue of what you're digging at, Maybe you think I didn't go, other kids didn't stand in line, our parents didn't thank God, or there were people marching around outside with "no vaccine signs" Or maybe, you think it would be better to be in an iron lung. Everything I said is true, yet you want to argue about it.
> 
> I'll tell you what, I gather that it'll make you happy to "Win" So, OK. You win. I stand in awe of whatever it is you're saying.
> 
> Actually, I'm sitting in awe.


I have no idea what this means. It is wonderful a polio vaccine was created and was effective. Why you tried to make a false comparison between the polio vaccine and wuflu vaccine is also beyond me. Everyone that wants/wanted to get a Wuflu vaccine here in the USA has. And, heck, the US Government is exporting Wuflu positive immigrants to every corner of the nation, so what was this year plus lock down about again. 

Now, it has turned into coecrcing an experimental vaccine, even on children that aren't susceptible to it and people that have had the disease. So, post on...


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, OK.

By the way, show me where I made a comparison, please.
Or was it you that made the comparison, in the next post?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Just random post in a random thread. Got it.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Did polio have the same survivability rate is the Wuflu?


I'm not following the Covid peeing match part of this thread (and others) as it's pretty much the same as it was 1 1/2 years ago, but I had an extra minute to find this:

The *mortality rate* for acute paralytic *polio* ranges from 5–15%.

for Covid 19:


ConfirmedDeathsCase‑FatalityDeaths/100K pop2,071,637193,7439.4%595.94808,33829,9993.7%307.05205,0479,6674.7%292.85

is that the stats you were looking for? Hope it helps.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I will speak to them in other languages. My husband uses his Czech over the phone to discourage any spam calls. I can do a mix of bad Spanish, German, and Indonesian. With a very small dab of Norwegian.


Having a nervous 'tic' and talking to yourself seems to hurry most people on their way.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

"My body, my choice, right?"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Community Health Ambassador Outreach Door Knocking Project to Increase COVID Vaccine Acceptance 

Helpful Hints 

If you're nervous, that's ok! We all still get nervous, even if we've done this before. 

You don't need to have all the answers. If you are unsure of an answer, be honest. Tell the person asking that you are a volunteer, and you will take down their question so that a health department staff person can get them the correct answer. 

Or, if they prefer to call themselves, they can always call 847-377-8130. We have special hours for seniors every week on Tuesdays and Fridays from 12-3pm and Thursdays from 6-8pm. Inform, don’t convince. Your job is to equip the person at the door with the information/resources they need to make an informed decision about their health. You are not trying to convince anyone to do something they don’t want to do. - 

Review the talking points for FAQs and feel free to bring it with you to help with answering questions. (English / Spanish / Korean) - Print and share the COVID-19 Vaccine Information Flyer (English / Spanish) 

Ignore no soliciting signs. You're not soliciting! You're offering critical information and resources. What you are doing is not illegal. 

Knock and then back up. Follow COVID-19 distancing protocols and speak clearly. If someone is uncomfortable with you being there in person, offer to give them more distance or leave them a flyer. 

Use your script. This will give you the basics. Once you get comfortable with it, feel free to make it sound more like you as long as all the key information is there. Make clear up front that the building has let you in and you're from the health department. 

Leave a flyer even if they're already vaccinated. They may want to share it with a friend or neighbor. Do NOT leave anything in a mailbox, that is illegal if you're not a mail carrier. 

Attitude of a golden retriever, memory of a goldfish. If someone says is angry or rude, try to not take it personally. They may just be having a bad day. Brush it off and on to the next door! Report on your work! 

Be sure to fill out the Doorknocking Spreadsheet with the counts of who still needs a vaccine, who is already vaccinated, who needs more info, etc. 

This is important information that the Health Department is relying on! Have fun! 

This is an amazing thing you're doing. Regardless of how people respond, have confidence that you are making a difference and helping to save lives.



https://www.lakecountyil.gov/DocumentCenter/View/39074/CHA-Doorknocking-Info-and-Script


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

homesteadforty said:


> I'm not following the Covid peeing match part of this thread (and others) as it's pretty much the same as it was 1 1/2 years ago, but I had an extra minute to find this:
> 
> The *mortality rate* for acute paralytic *polio* ranges from 5–15%.
> 
> ...


That only works if a person with polio dies from any cause and it is counted as a polio death.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Community Health Ambassador Outreach Door Knocking Project to Increase COVID Vaccine Acceptance
> 
> Helpful Hints
> 
> ...


They will be shocked when faced with reality.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The part about "Ignore No Soliciting Signs" was interesting.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> The part about "Ignore No Soliciting Signs" was interesting.
> View attachment 98096


Notice they said nothing about no trespassing.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

What is the government knocking on my door for? If this is about the vaccine, I'll save all my outrage for when the government makes vaccination mandatory. Right now, if the government knocks with a cooler filled with vaccines, just say "no thank you" if you don't want the shot.

If they are knocking about the census, I'll answer the questions. I support the census. The census is how we get representatives in Congress and lord knows, we can use a few more representatives in Congress from conservative areas. Also, I do genealogy and census information is priceless.

If they are knocking to take my guns, I'm not going to worry about it. This is Idaho and unless they start with my house as their very first stop they will never get this far.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> It'll be our luck that they will send @noreally and she probably speaks those.


I might just surrender or advance in a different direction!!!


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> A no trespassing sign will not stop them if the rules are the same as the census protocol.


Census protocol is based on the fact that a census taker is not a "solicitor" -- they are not selling anything.
A No Trespassing sign -- even if it is disobeyed -- will bolster any claims in a court of law.


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> What are you going to say?
> 
> Get off my property
> It's none of your business
> ...


 "It's none of your business. Get off my property. Now."


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> Because it was made to sound like they were going to be targeting people who hadn't been vaccinated and that is protected health information.


It's not against HIPPA


MoonRiver said:


> What are you going to say?
> 
> Get off my property
> It's none of your business
> ...


Recommended: When the Biden Administration Knocks on Your Door :


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> Because it was made to sound like they were going to be targeting people who hadn't been vaccinated and that is protected health information.


It's not against HIPPA to ask. It's against HIPPA to publish a list with your medical information on it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sierra Nana said:


> It's not against HIPPA to ask. It's against HIPPA to publish a list with your medical information on it.


The implication that Biden made was that they knew who had been and who hadn't been vaccinated. That is private healthcare information. After there was an uproar, they said they would ask people, which is allowable.


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> The implication that Biden made was that they knew who had been and who hadn't been vaccinated. That is private healthcare information. After there was an uproar, they said they would ask people, which is allowable.





MoonRiver said:


> The implication that Biden made was that they knew who had been and who hadn't been vaccinated. That is private healthcare information. After there was an uproar, they said they would ask people, which is allowable.


There is a database of who has received the vaccine. They do know who has and hasn't received it. Their "outreach" is likely to impact the most vulnerable among us -- the elderly and infirm -- who by now have had ample opportunity to make their own decisions.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sierra Nana said:


> There is a database of who has received the vaccine. They do know who has and hasn't received it. Their "outreach" is likely to impact the most vulnerable among us -- the elderly and infirm -- who by now have had ample opportunity to make their own decisions.



The door-to-door people do not have access to the database. They won't ever. They are going to communities that have lower vaccination rates. That is not personal HIPAA info.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sierra Nana said:


> There is a database of who has received the vaccine. They do know who has and hasn't received it. Their "outreach" is likely to impact the most vulnerable among us -- the elderly and infirm -- who by now have had ample opportunity to make their own decisions.


_"To be clear: government has no database tracking who is vaccinated," Becerra posted on Twitter. "We're encouraging people to step up to protect themselves, others by getting vaccinated. It's the best way to save lives and end this pandemic."_​​







Biden official denies government has database tracking who's been vaccinated


HHS Secretary Xavier Becerra said comments he made that the government "absolutely" has a right to know who's been vaccinated were taken "wildly out of context."




www.newsweek.com



​_Unfortunately, there is no national organization that maintains vaccination records. The CDC does not have this information. The records that exist are the ones you or your parents were given when the vaccines were administered and the ones in the medical record of the doctor or clinic where the vaccines were given._​​




Locating and Tracking Adult Vaccine Records | CDC


Finding, tracking, and recording your immunizations on your vaccination record




www.cdc.gov



​_She (White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki) also stressed that the federal government does not have a database showing who has been vaccinated and who has not, and it has no plans to do so in the future._​​




Psaki on Door-to-Door Vaccinations: ‘They Are Not Federal Government Employees’


White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki clarified Thursday that the people who are going door-to-door to encourage people to get vaccinated are not federal government employees, but are community volunteers and clergy members.




www.cnsnews.com


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Seems some people in this area are concerned about the door-to-door people. At the local town meeting there were questions asked by some of the older people. They were told to not answer their doors if they didn't want to talk to these people and if they were feeling uncomfortable to call the sheriff's department. This came directly from the sheriff.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Does the government spy on private citizens without warrants?
Does the government know more or less who has guns?
Does social media ever try to sell you something you discussed "offline" the day before?
Secrets, secrets.
Oh well.


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

painterswife said:


> The door-to-door people do not have access to the database. They won't ever. They are going to communities that have lower vaccination rates. That is not personal HIPAA info.


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

"They are going to communities that have lower vaccination rates."

Well, OK. But Hitler had his "health committees" also, and that didn't work out too well for a few million people.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

painterswife said:


> The door-to-door people do not have access to the database. They won't ever. They are going to communities that have lower vaccination rates. That is not personal HIPAA info.


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAaaa
Hey, I have a bridge in Brooklynn I'll sell you for a good deal .....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sierra Nana said:


> "They are going to communities that have lower vaccination rates."
> 
> Well, OK. But Hitler had his "health committees" also, and that didn't work out too well for a few million people.


I am sorry but that has me laughing out loud.


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

painterswife said:


> I am sorry but that has me laughing out loud.


Why would that be funny?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Godwin's law


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

Ah. Well. I grant you the concern. I generally steer clear of social media precisely because I too often see it devolving into non-constructive communications.
Look. I'm not an anti-vaxxer. 
But what you put in your body should be your choice. Your choice should be informed -- not coerced. That's not the government's job.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Sierra Nana said:


> "They are going to communities that have lower vaccination rates."
> 
> Well, OK. But Hitler had his "health committees" also, and that didn't work out too well for a few million people.


I'm against the idea of people going door to door too, mostly because I think it's silly and a waste of time. People that want the vaccine probably already got it. People that don't want it are probably not going to be swayed to change their minds by people coming to their houses and annoying them. All that being said, comparing this to Hitler is ridiculous.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

todd_xxxx said:


> I'm against the idea of people going door to door too, mostly because I think it's silly and a waste of time. People that want the vaccine probably already got it. People that don't want it are probably not going to be swayed to change their minds by people coming to their houses and annoying them. All that being said, comparing this to Hitler is ridiculous.


I think there are hidden reasons for this. One is this is a way the government can give money to their grassroots organizations. It is also a paid rehearsal for voter registration drives.


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

todd_xxxx said:


> I'm against the idea of people going door to door too, mostly because I think it's silly and a waste of time. People that want the vaccine probably already got it. People that don't want it are probably not going to be swayed to change their minds by people coming to their houses and annoying them. All that being said, comparing this to Hitler is ridiculous.


I think they're likely to boost their numbers among the elderly, the disabled, the mentally infirm, non-English speakers, and possibly teenagers when no one else is around to advise these people. Not a good practice IMHO.


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> I think there are hidden reasons for this. One is this is a way the government can give money to their grassroots organizations. It is also a paid rehearsal for voter registration drives.


_this is a way the government politicians can give money to their grassroots organizations _
Yep.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Maybe, just maybe some will be happy to receive the information or be able to get a shot easily.

My husband and I just recently got my shot. Before now the shots were not easily gotten unless you wanted to drive farther, wait for an appointment, and wait in line. We also could not choose the shot we wanted. 

I believe you are looking at this through a lens of mistrust and your Hitler reference demonstrated that. Not everyone is looking at it that way.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Jordan Peterson proven right again.


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

painterswife said:


> Maybe, just maybe some will be happy to receive the information or be able to get a shot easily.
> 
> My husband and I just recently got my shot. Before now the shots were not easily gotten unless you wanted to drive farther, wait for an appointment, and wait in line. We also could not choose the shot we wanted.
> 
> I believe you are looking at this through a lens of mistrust and your Hitler reference demonstrated that. Not everyone is looking at it that way.


You might be surprised to learn what I do for a living. 
Giving information is one thing. Sending out vaccinators to people who are isolated and/or alone is another.
In many counties in the US you can go on the county website and schedule someone to come to your home and give you the vax. You can make a phone call and request a public health nurse come to your home. This will become more widespread as the weeks progress.
Canvassing neighborhoods is not necessary and sets a bad precedent IMHO.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sierra Nana said:


> You might be surprised to learn what I do for a living.
> Giving information is one thing. Sending out vaccinators to people who are isolated and/or alone is another.
> In many counties in the US you can go on the county website and schedule someone to come to your home and give you the vax. You can make a phone call and request a public health nurse come to your home. This will become more widespread as the weeks progress.
> Canvassing neighborhoods is not necessary and sets a bad precedent IMHO.


I could not have someone come to my home. 

You just provided new information though. Just as I might be surprised to know, so might many people in under-vaccinated neighborhoods. Thanks for providing proof of that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Referencing an historical precedent isn’t out of line.

Unfortunately, if humans have proved anything, it is that we don’t learn from history.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sierra Nana said:


> You might be surprised to learn what I do for a living.
> Giving information is one thing. Sending out vaccinators to people who are isolated and/or alone is another.
> In many counties in the US you can go on the county website and schedule someone to come to your home and give you the vax. You can make a phone call and request a public health nurse come to your home. This will become more widespread as the weeks progress.
> Canvassing neighborhoods is not necessary and sets a bad precedent IMHO.





Sierra Nana said:


> _this is a way the government politicians can give money to their grassroots organizations _
> Yep.


 They have become gift horses with their mouths tied shut.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Sierra Nana said:


> You might be surprised to learn what I do for a living.
> Giving information is one thing. Sending out vaccinators to people who are isolated and/or alone is another.
> In many counties in the US you can go on the county website and schedule someone to come to your home and give you the vax. You can make a phone call and request a public health nurse come to your home. This will become more widespread as the weeks progress.
> Canvassing neighborhoods is not necessary and sets a bad precedent IMHO.


mole


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

stars at night said:


> mole


I am not a "mole," thank you. I work in public health. 
And I believe people should take care to protect their civil liberties. I also believe that no one will make better decisions for your welfare than you. And you should not be under any duress or coercion when making a health care decision. You should be allowed access to any and all information and use the good sense God gave you to keep your own counsel.
It's your choice. Not the government's.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Answer the door naked, eating a sandwich, and smile at them.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Sierra Nana said:


> It's not against HIPPA to ask. It's against HIPPA to publish a list with your medical information on it.


Just a bit of a nit-pick since HIPPA has been incorrectly bandied about so frequently. It depends on who's doing the publishing whether it is a HIPPA violation or not. For example, I could publish it and not violate HIPPA because neither I nor the organization I represent fall under the category of "covered entity". 

Now, "They" will certainly be knocking on my door to cite me (and maybe even take me away) for violating other laws and regulations but HIPPA would not be one of them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wouldn’t that depend on how the information (assuming they have a list of vaccinated or not) was obtained?


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

The statement was that it would be a violation to publish it, that is the aspect I was specifically responding to. However, building on my example, depending on how I obtained the information, that acquisition may indeed be one of the laws or regulations that I violated and one of the reasons "they" are knocking on my door. 

And yes, if the source provided it to me freely and knowingly and gave it to me even though I am not a "covered entity", it is true they would have violated HIPPA, but that would be their violation, not mine.

as I said nit-picky.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Sierra Nana said:


> I am not a "mole," thank you. I work in public health.
> And I believe people should take care to protect their civil liberties. I also believe that no one will make better decisions for your welfare than you. And you should not be under any duress or coercion when making a health care decision. You should be allowed access to any and all information and use the good sense God gave you to keep your own counsel.
> It's your choice. Not the government's.


then why are you here? We already know this, and I recognize you as I was married to one for over 30yrs.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sierra Nana said:


> Ah. Well. I grant you the concern. I generally steer clear of social media precisely because I too often see it devolving into non-constructive communications.
> Look. I'm not an anti-vaxxer.
> But what you put in your body should be your choice. Your choice should be informed -- not coerced. That's not the government's job.


never mind.
That particular can of worms doesn’t need reopening.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Why in the world ask, "Why are you here?" That's a tiny bit aggressive.

Isn't this a Homesteading forum? Open to anyone?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's *HIPAA*, not HIPPA. There's enough misinformation going around, let's not add to it.

Your insurance company knows if you got the shot. In the interest of the "public good", your insurance company is allowed to give out information about your vaccination status for "public health activities". It's right there in the information. Here is the link, read it for yourself.





__





Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act of 1996 (HIPAA) | CDC


HIPAA is a federal law that requires the creation of national standards to protect sensitive patient health information from being disclosed.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> *It's HIPAA, not HIPPA. There's enough misinformation going around, let's not add to it.*
> 
> Your insurance company knows if you got the shot. In the interest of the "public good", your insurance company is allowed to give out information about your vaccination status for "public health activities". It's right there in the information. Here is the link, read it for yourself.
> 
> ...


acckkkk, you are so right, this is one of those "words" that I seem to have a mental block about and consistently misspell, I have trained myself to take a second look at it but obviously that's not working - Note to self: "Look it up every damn time regardless of how sure you are!!!"


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

todd_xxxx said:


> If anyone really cares, here are the rules regarding HIPAA and asking if someone ahs had the vaccine. From HIPAAJournal.com HIPAA journal


Thank you for posting the link.

Quick summary from link: 

“Asking about vaccine status would not violate HIPAA but it is possible that other laws could be violated. For instance, requiring employees to disclose additional health information such as the reason why they are not vaccinated could potentially violate federal laws. Furthermore, several states have passed laws – or are considering laws – that prohibit employers in the public sector from asking employees about their vaccine status.”


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Invite them in, and talk to them about YOUR religion, after saying "Thank you, I won;t have to go door to door!". Don't let them get a word in edge-wise.

And you are welcome


----------

